# Ford 8n engine timing missing



## DennisNTx

Worked on a friends 52 8N this past weekend. Carburator had some trash in a jet and would only run with the choke out. Cleaned the carb and she sounds great. However..when you get her into stress(pulling a load of gravel with 5' blade) she gives one "hupp to da dub"(engine miss) when you take off but runs smoothly afterwords. I have tried all the adjustments. 
On the way home I was wondering if it could be the float level. I didn't check it but an eyeshot it looked fine.
Any ideas?


----------



## Ingersoll444

One or more cyl's missing. Fouled plugs, bad wires. Maybe it has a bad cyl. Nid you hear it run before the carb plugged? First thing I would do, if the carb looks good is pull the plugs to have a look. It may still be the carb, but I would check the plugs before I tore down the carb.


----------

